# Calling all nations!! Carnival Season 2014!!



## MissElle12 (May 5, 2014)

Hey everyone!  Decided to start a thread to discuss costumes, band lauches, make up, meet ups, etc for Carnival Season 2014!  All Countries welcome! Don't forget to rep where you're from!!    #TeamGuyana  :nanas:


----------



## steaminghot (May 5, 2014)

Thanks! #Jamaica


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 5, 2014)

Since we are giving our islands a shout out....


  #Aruba

  Any ladies heading down south for the Miami Carnival?


----------



## beautycool (May 5, 2014)

Uk lol !!!!!!!!


----------



## beautycool (May 5, 2014)

Good thread


----------



## steaminghot (May 5, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Since we are giving our islands a shout out....   #Aruba  Any ladies heading down south for the Miami Carnival?


 If Carnival Nations go down this year maybe.


----------



## MissElle12 (May 6, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Since we are giving our islands a shout out....   #Aruba  Any ladies heading down south for the Miami Carnival?


  Aruba is beautiful!  Nope, transiting through Miami  that weekend for a friend's wedding in Key West this year...I've always wanted to go though. How is it?  I've heard mixed reviews about it.


----------



## KrysMi (May 6, 2014)

Miami is a maybe but Trini 2015 here I come


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 6, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> Nope, transiting through Miami that weekend for a friend's wedding in Key West this year...I've always wanted to go though. How is it? I've heard mixed reviews about it.


  Since I've been down here its been ok. It's not as organized as the one in NYC but it's fun. I go almost every year to see the costumes,hear the music, and eat the food. Lawd di food! I believe that since I've moved to the MIA there was some friction and at one point there was two carnivals one in Broward and one in Miami-Dade. They seem to have joined forces again and there is only one event now. The parties are awesome and I look forward to Diamond Vale's one every year. Last year they threw a Breakfast party at Jungle Island.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 6, 2014)

KrysMi said:


> Miami is a maybe but Trini 2015 here I come


  Girl I've been wanting to go to TNT for Carnival for years!!! My friend told me if I decide to go to start working out now and building my stamina!


----------



## KrysMi (May 6, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Since I've been down here its been ok. It's not as organized as the one in NYC but it's fun. I go almost every year to see the costumes,hear the music, and eat the food. Lawd di food! I believe that since I've moved to the MIA there was some friction and at one point there was two carnivals one in Broward and one in Miami-Dade. They seem to have joined forces again and there is only one event now. The parties are awesome and I look forward to Diamond Vale's one every year. Last year they threw a Breakfast party at Jungle Island.


  There was alot of friction but now it's combined it became a turn off for some


----------



## KrysMi (May 6, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Girl I've been wanting to go to TNT for Carnival for years!!! My friend told me if I decide to go to start working out now and building my stamina!


  Yes you WILL need it.  I've been going over 7 years now and playing with the same band so I want a little change. I'm thinking of venturing out to other carnivals like notting hill crop over and caribana


----------



## steaminghot (May 6, 2014)

KrysMi said:


> There was alot of friction but now it's combined it became a turn off for some


 I wonder of that is the reason Carnival Nationz has not been down there.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 6, 2014)

KrysMi said:


> Yes you WILL need it. I've been going over 7 years now and playing with the same band so I want a little change. I'm thinking of venturing out to other carnivals like notting hill crop over and caribana


  Caribana is AWESOME!!!!!! I've not been since I was a teen but it was soooo much fun back then! Notting Hill Crop Over would give me a great excuse to return to London. Like I need one!


----------



## KrysMi (May 6, 2014)

steaminghot said:


> I wonder of that is the reason Carnival Nationz has not been down there.


  Idk but it will be good to get another band with great costumes and different ideas in the MIA.  Btw Miami carnival has been pushed back to the 19th of October for those who are coming down


----------



## steaminghot (May 6, 2014)

KrysMi said:


> Idk but it will be good to get another band with great costumes and different ideas in the MIA.  Btw Miami carnival has been pushed back to the 19th of October for those who are coming down


 I saw that on Instagram. I follow a couple Mas camps so I have an idea who to play with in their city.


----------



## KrysMi (May 6, 2014)

steaminghot said:


> I saw that on Instagram. I follow a couple Mas camps so I have an idea who to play with in their city.


  Most people play with generation X and most of my friends with wassi ones since the know Giselle or has a section in party room squad but I haven't played or gone to carnival since 09


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 6, 2014)

I've never played Mas but a few of my friends just started the last few years. They always look like they are having a great time and they have been asking me to join this year. I keep thinking if I play Mas that would be less time to eat. lol


----------



## KrysMi (May 6, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I've never played Mas but a few of my friends just started the last few years. They always look like they are having a great time and they have been asking me to join this year. I keep thinking if I play Mas that would be less time to eat. lol


  Lol you'll enjoy it depending on the band you'll have flowing drinks and they'll give you food


----------



## MissElle12 (May 6, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Since I've been down here its been ok. It's not as organized as the one in NYC but it's fun. I go almost every year to see the costumes,hear the music, and eat the food. Lawd di food! I believe that since I've moved to the MIA there was some friction and at one point there was two carnivals one in Broward and one in Miami-Dade. They seem to have joined forces again and there is only one event now. The parties are awesome and I look forward to Diamond Vale's one every year. Last year they threw a Breakfast party at Jungle Island.


  Hmmm...I better start working out now if I want to hit up T&T, Caribana, and Miami all in the same year next year!


----------



## KrysMi (May 6, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> Hmmm...I better start working out now if I want to hit up T&T, Caribana, and Miami all in the same year next year!


 :lol:


----------



## steaminghot (May 7, 2014)

So ladies, I picked a section to play in. Here's the problem the costume I posted are from two different bands. I usually play with CNZ. I'm was just reminded that I may not get in the section I choose, since I'm not going to the Mas camp until Friday. So here are the backups and the options 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			























 This is Cohiba


----------



## steaminghot (May 7, 2014)

This is Revolution


----------



## steaminghot (May 7, 2014)

This Tropicana Cabaret


----------



## KrysMi (May 7, 2014)

steaminghot said:


> This Tropicana Cabaret


  Coviba is okay I guess I can't see the actual color but I like the design. Revolution is nice!!! I likey likey and I love tropicana carbaret


----------



## KrysMi (May 7, 2014)

FYI if anyone is coming to MIA it seems they changed the date back to the 12th but the venue is TBA.  The committee is so confusing I'm not going


----------



## steaminghot (May 7, 2014)

KrysMi said:


> FYI if anyone is coming to MIA it seems they changed the date back to the 12th but the venue is TBA.  The committee is so confusing I'm not going


 I wanted to go to Miami. But the fact that the date has changed twice less then 6 months away and the location has not been determine. I can't make plans for that. How I'm I going to organise myself and they are not organise. So I'll pass and wait till they get it together.


----------



## steaminghot (May 7, 2014)

KrysMi said:


> Coviba is okay I guess I can't see the actual color but I like the design. Revolution is nice!!! I likey likey and I love tropicana carbaret


 I don't like the base colour of the Cohiba section. But, it makes sense. The only reason I'm considering it is because I can get a cage bra with that section. Tropicana Cabaret is first choice, Revolution is second and Cohiba is third. Let hope I don't have to consider a fourth option.


----------



## steaminghot (May 7, 2014)

This is my fourth option.


----------



## KrysMi (May 7, 2014)

I





steaminghot said:


> I wanted to go to Miami. But the fact that the date has changed twice less then 6 months away and the location has not been determine. I can't make plans for that. How I'm I going to organise myself and they are not organise. So I'll pass and wait till they get it together.


   I agree with you I live here and I'm not going it's annoying that they changed their minds within a week and a half


----------



## KrysMi (May 7, 2014)

steaminghot said:


> I don't like the base colour of the Cohiba section. But, it makes sense. The only reason I'm considering it is because I can get a cage bra with that section. Tropicana Cabaret is first choice, Revolution is second and Cohiba is third. Let hope I don't have to consider a fourth option.


  I hope so too do you have online registration or you have to go to the mas camp?


----------



## KrysMi (May 7, 2014)

steaminghot said:


> This is my fourth option.


  This one is prettier than cohiba I like this one too but first choice is Tropicana Cabaret


----------



## steaminghot (May 7, 2014)

KrysMi said:


> I    I agree with you I live here and I'm not going it's annoying that they changed their minds within a week and a half


 Me and a friend are going to TnT so I need to start saving money for costume release and planning trip.


----------



## KrysMi (May 7, 2014)

steaminghot said:


> Me and a friend are going to TnT so I need to start saving money for costume release and planning trip.


  Yes band launches start mostly in July some bands may launch next month


----------



## steaminghot (May 7, 2014)

KrysMi said:


> Yes band launches start mostly in July some bands may launch next month


 So I need to be on top of it. Until somebody tells Miami was good for two years straifht, I'm going to have to pass. I can't afford to spend money on travel, costume and accommodations to be royally pisses off. I need to check the Carnival calendar.


----------



## KrysMi (May 8, 2014)

steaminghot said:


> So I need to be on top of it. Until somebody tells Miami was good for two years straifht, I'm going to have to pass. I can't afford to spend money on travel, costume and accommodations to be royally pisses off. I need to check the Carnival calendar.


   :lol: I know what you mean


----------



## KrysMi (May 16, 2014)

steaminghot said:


> So I need to be on top of it. Until somebody tells Miami was good for two years straifht, I'm going to have to pass. I can't afford to spend money on travel, costume and accommodations to be royally pisses off. I need to check the Carnival calendar.


   Did you decide what costume you're getting?


----------



## steaminghot (May 16, 2014)

KrysMi said:


> Did you decide what costume you're getting?


 Yes, paid for last week. I got the yellow frontline.


----------



## KrysMi (May 16, 2014)

steaminghot said:


> Yes, paid for last week. I got the yellow frontline.


  :stars:  glad you got first option now is time to prepare to get into it


----------



## Ajigglin (May 16, 2014)

I vote for Revolution! There is no carnival in my future except Eastern Parkway. I'd like to take my husband and little one, but we shall see. One of my life goals is to play mas somewhere. I need my friends to get hitched so I can pressure them into making this their bachelorette.


----------



## KrysMi (May 17, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> I vote for Revolution! There is no carnival in my future except Eastern Parkway. I'd like to take my husband and little one, but we shall see. One of my life goals is to play mas somewhere. I need my friends to get hitched so I can pressure them into making this their bachelorette.


 :lmao:


----------



## Prettypackages (May 22, 2014)

Great Thread! I've never been to any Carnival celebrations...   Definitely putting it on the list.


----------



## steaminghot (May 22, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Great Thread! I've never been to any Carnival celebrations...   Definitely putting it on the list.


 You should go at least once in your life.


----------



## KrysMi (May 23, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Great Thread! I've never been to any Carnival celebrations...   Definitely putting it on the list.


  You'll definitely enjoy it


----------



## Inamorata (May 29, 2014)

Heading back home (aka Trinidad) for Carnival 2015. Played mas in 2013 and I can't wait for next year!!!!!!!!


----------



## KrysMi (May 30, 2014)

Inamorata said:


> Heading back home (aka Trinidad) for Carnival 2015. Played mas in 2013 and I can't wait for next year!!!!!!!!


  Yayyy!! What band you played with?


----------



## Inamorata (May 30, 2014)

KrysMi said:


> Yayyy!! What band you played with?


  I played with Fantasy, but I'm waiting to see the costumes to decide what band I'm going to play with next year..... probably Fantasy as well.


----------



## KrysMi (May 30, 2014)

Inamorata said:


> I played with Fantasy, but I'm waiting to see the costumes to decide what band I'm going to play with next year..... probably Fantasy as well.


   Okay I'll most likely play in Tribe I've been with them for 8 years and my friends and family normally play there so most likely that's where I'll end up.  Launch season is almost here :yahoo:


----------



## KrysMi (Jun 23, 2014)

Paul is ready for Labor Day, Caribana, and Crop over?


----------



## kimmyk (Aug 19, 2014)

Just got registered to play in YUMA. Tribe costumes were impressive, but I have peeps playing in YUMA.

  Totally excited for 2015!!


----------



## KrysMi (Aug 27, 2014)

kimmyk said:


> Just got registered to play in YUMA. Tribe costumes were impressive, but I have peeps playing in YUMA.  Totally excited for 2015!!


   Ok I registered with Tribe which costume did you get? I love kush the pattern draws me in


----------



## kimmyk (Aug 27, 2014)

KrysMi said:


> Ok I registered with Tribe which costume did you get? I love kush the pattern draws me in


  I got kush...so excited!! Can't wait. What section are you in in Tribe?


----------



## KrysMi (Aug 28, 2014)

kimmyk said:


> I got kush...so excited!! Can't wait. What section are you in in Tribe?


  I got in to charm.  Registration was a mess. Tribe is already sold out mostly (the pretty ones)


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 1, 2014)

What are you all registering for?


----------



## KrysMi (Sep 1, 2014)

[quote note="Prettypackages" url="/t/188282/calling-all-nations-carnival-season-2014/30#post_2755564"]What are you all registering for?  [/quote]  Trinidad's carnival


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 1, 2014)

KrysMi said:


> Trinidad's carnival


  like specific events? parades? parties?


----------



## Ajigglin (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy Eastern Parkway! I couldn't come home this year. :/


----------



## KrysMi (Sep 1, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Happy Eastern Parkway! I couldn't come home this year. :/


  Happy labor day enjoy the parade for me


----------



## Laurie (Sep 4, 2014)

#teamtrinidad #teambliss #teampai #teammustfindstephie(inamorata)whenshegetsbackhome


----------

